# Parts for older - discontinued guns (link)



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

I have a old Mossberg .22 model 46M(b) and I lost the front sight hood decades ago.
I figured the rifle was so old I would never find a replacement. I was wrong, I lucked into a web page that has a bunch of parts for older/discontinued models.
Price was reasonable and I am very happy to have this part to make my rifle whole again :grin:

thought I would share
https://www.gunpartscorp.com/


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Caveat Emptor


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Actually these folks have been around for over 50 years. They have good parts, are reasonable and ship very fast.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Caveat Emptor


This is my first transaction with them. If I have a bad experience I will update this post.
Have you had a problem with them Aquahull?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I've had good experiences with Gunparts and Sarco. You do buy used parts but it may be your only source on old discontinued firearms. I always ask and pay a little extra for best part available if possible.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Box of frogs said:


> This is my first transaction with them. If I have a bad experience I will update this post.
> Have you had a problem with them Aquahull?


Yes I did. They sent me some recoil rods that were just chop sawed ejector rod. The ones I looked at on the website were rounded off.
It would have cost too much to ship them back for a return so I just used my old ones and put the shat ones in stock for a rainy day.

It also took them 2 months to ship the recoil rods.

If you want a discontinued part they are the only game in town though,so Buyer Beware in that case and roll the dice.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

If you have any of the old H&R guns you may try Numrich. Apparently they bought out all of H&R's left over parts when they folded. I have never had anyone tell me of a bad experience with them, does not mean that they don't screw up, just that no one has related a bad experience to me.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I just did^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I've bought from them several times. Always been pleased.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have dealt with Numrich for years, for parts ranging from the firing pin and some springs for a 1930's Springfield shotgun to a magazine spring for a 1917 Mauser GEW98 and other things in between.
Box o' frogs, for old Mossberg parts you can also try Havlin Sales. Just google 'em.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

About Gun Parts! ...Bob's Gun Parts. Top Page Commercial Super Site.

If Numrich doesn't have what you are looking for try bobs


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Box o' frogs, for old Mossberg parts you can also try Havlin Sales. Just google 'em.


Thanks RPD. I added them to my bookmarks


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh happy day !
The sight hood came in the mail today and it is a perfect fit. Well worth the 11 bucks to put my grandfathers .22 back whole again after 20+ years

The morale to this story is don't go squirrel hunting with your family heirloom rifles.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Almost any part on any gun can be welded and re-tempered. Like working at a place where we have a temper furnace. The tool room guys can fix me up with most anything. I wish everyone the same luxury. Most times it requires a spot of weld and milling on the cnc. Not something I can personally do, but, they can and will.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I understand that a sight hood may be a different animal.


----------

